# Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen



## alex3112 (1. Oktober 2016)

*Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

Hi Leute,

Da ich in der Arbeit zocken darf (!) und dies auch regelmäßig tue, habe ich ein relativ kompakten PC, den ich mit in die Arbeit schleppe.

Allerdings möchte ich fürs Wohnzimmer etwas mit mehr Leistung und mehr Optik (Stichwort Custom WaKü).
Mit der mobilität ist es damit natürlich dahin und ich wollte fragen ob man einfach die Festplatte von einen in den anderen PC bauen und ohne große Instalation weiterspielen kann.
Also zwei PCs gleichzeitig nutzen.

Danke für eure Antworten.

LG
Alex


----------



## Trash123 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

Brauchst du noch Arbeitskollegen???


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

Möglich ist das....du musst halt nur wissen, wo die Spielstände sind. Meine Freundin hatte früher (bevor wir zusammen gezogen sind) ihren Spielstand ins GMX Media Center gepackt. Wenn sie dann bei mir war und ihr Spiel weiterzocken wollte, hat sie den Spielstand wieder eingefügt. Nachm zocken wieder ins Media-Center übertragen. Also Cloud oder USB Stick funktionieren....richtig komfortabel ist das natürlich nicht. Je nach Spiel wird das inzwischen eh alles online synchronisiert, was halt deutlich einfacher ist ^^


----------



## Torsley (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

willst du praktisch das ganze System mit allem drum und dran auf dieser einen Festplatte haben die du dann in beiden rechnern benutzt? oder soll es am ende nur eine Festplatte sein wo die savefiles drauf sind? ich denke wenn du wirklich das komplette System immer wieder umziehen lassen willst wird dich das irgendwann anstinken weil ja die geräte jedesmal neu von Windows ins System gepflegt werden. nun ist auch die frage um welche spiele es geht. steam und co. haben ja alles in der cloud da ist es einfach da alles automatisch passiert. bei anderen spielen muss man gucken. viele spiele legen die savefiles auch in die eigenen Dokumente.


----------



## alex3112 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

achso bei Steam funktionierts automatisch?! okay wusste ich nicht.. nee hab meine Spiele eh auf ner extra Platte getrennt und die hätte ich halt immer umgesteckt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele/Spielstände auf anderen PC übertragen*

Einige Steamspiele liegen auch unter eigene Dokumente....Batman zB ^^


----------

